# Dogs of Dantero



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

It's been a project that spanned a few months, mainly because it involved searching through a lot of old VHS tapes trying to find the right clips. But it's finally done. If you have watched my other videos you will recognize a clip here and there, but there is also a fair amount of new video I've never put online. I've included video clips starting with my very first Malinois, and extending to the current ones, plus at least one representative from all but 2 of the litters I've bred. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-LI7f1YuBw

I also uploaded a new puppy video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V83gQr8oS78


----------



## Will Kline (Jan 10, 2008)

Video looks GREAT Kadi. Quite a range of training displayed there. I am sure that took a long time to review and edit. Job well done!


----------



## Jose' Abril (Dec 6, 2007)

That is awesome,you are doing a great job with your dogs!!!
Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Katie,

Excellent job with your dogs and the video!!!! 

Debbie


----------



## Lisa Geller (Mar 29, 2007)

Kadi,

That's a excellent video and for sure a credit to you, your training and your breeding.

thank you for taking the time to compile that and share it.

Insipiring!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Awesome! =D>


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Wow - that was really nice!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Great video! Where did you find that song without the vocals?


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I always enjoy your videos. thanks.

DFrost


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

Kadi I have a serious favor to ask please stop posting your videos It makes me want to come over to the darkside and get a malinois. Thank You Kindly Greg


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Kadi, great video as always. 

Greg, the only problem with having a Dantero Malinois is that you always have people stopping you and asking "what kind of dog is that? He's so striking and beautiful and well behaved!" I got that on two separate occasions just today alone: once at the pet food store and once coming off the hiking trails. \\/
It's a real credit to her versatile and beautiful dogs.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks guys (and gals) for all the comments. I have to say I really enjoy putting the videos together, I'm a shutter bug at heart so I like to video and photograph everything. Gotta do something with all that footage. I just wish I had the cameras 10 years ago that I have now.



Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Great video! Where did you find that song without the vocals?


A friend had heard it somewhere on the web, I just did a search for it and found it. We used it in the NARA Decoy Super Selection video also.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

> A friend had heard it somewhere on the web, I just did a search for it and found it. We used it in the NARA Decoy Super Selection video also.


Ah, interesting, I know the song, just never heard it without the lyrics before.... 3 minutes into it I was like "hey wait a minute........."


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Really nice video, Kadi!

Love the muzzle attack and also the segment with the huge leap into the chain-link pen. Cool stuff!


----------



## Greg Leavitt (Aug 31, 2006)

i have to say as much as I hate watching your videos and apparantly am a gutten for punishment lol I really like the way that you edit them they always sem to flow and are easy to follow.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Thanks guys (and gals) for all the comments. I have to say I really enjoy putting the videos together, I'm a shutter bug at heart so I like to video and photograph everything. Gotta do something with all that footage. I just wish I had the cameras 10 years ago that I have now.


Your enjoyment working with dogs and photography/video shows.

I loved it!


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Man, I just love puppies! There is nothing better than the unconditional love of a dog. They are a man's best friend.(and women)


----------



## Hoyt Yang (Dec 26, 2007)

Awesome job as always Kadi. Simply INSPIRING. Thanks for sharing!


----------

